# [How-To] Durchflussanzeiger im Laufwerksschacht



## Fifadoc (12. August 2008)

Guten Tag,

die letzten 3 Tage habe ich mich damit beschäftigt, wie ich meinen neuen Durchflussanzeiger brauchbar in Szene zu setzen.
Dabei hab ich mich dazu entschieden, den Anzeiger in einen Laufwerksschacht zu bauen.
Ich habe ein TT MozartXT Gehäuse hier. Dieses hat ein 7" Schacht, in den ich die Vorrichtung gebaut habe. Dennoch sollte es in einem 5,25" Schacht ebenso gehen.
*
Was wird benötigt?*

Ein Dremel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zwei "halte Bügel" aus dem Baumarkt, bei mir etwa 5cm lang, 1.5cm breit und 2.5cm hoch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




2 Gewindeschrauben + Muttern in entsprechender Größe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1 Durchflussanzeiger mit abgewinkelten Anschlüssen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1 Laufwerksblende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bei meinem Gehäuse habe ich den Vorteil, dass meine Laufwerkseinschübe aus Gitterdraht sind, jedoch sollte auch ein Einschub aus Plasik oder festem Metall sich analog bearbeiten lassen.
Dazu hat mein Einschub noch einen Staubschutzfilter dahinter, diesen bearbeite ich direkt mit.


----------



## Fifadoc (12. August 2008)

*Arbeiten:

*Zuerst nimmt man den Dremel zur Hand. Damit trennt man bei den Haltebügeln leicht über der Biegung den Oberen Teil ab. Dazu wird die "Innenseite", die Später an dem Anzeiger anliegt, leicht angeschliffen (1), sofern dieses Platztechnisch nötig ist.
Dann wird noch am Bohrloch unten jeweils die Rundung abgeschliffen (2), da es sonst meist nicht mehr auf die Blende passt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die "Haltebügel" kann man nun an den Anzeier anlegen und das ganze in der Blende ausrichten, um zu sehen, welche Position möglich ist.
Die entsprechende Wunschposition wird nun markiert und das Sichtfenster ausgeschnitten und die Löcher gebohrt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Staubschutzfilter, der bei mir noch in der Blende ist, wird ebenfalls "zerlegt":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun wird der Staubschutz eingelegt. Danach legt man den Anzeiger rein und passt die Haltebügel ein. Danach kann man die Haltebügel mit den Schrauben und Muttern befestigen.
Wenn man möchte, kann man es noch entsprechend Lackieren.

Und so sieht das Ganze dann am Ende aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich werde es noch mit Heißkleber fixieren und nach dem Einbau von Hinten beleuchten.

Ich hoffe das hier hilft einigen ein wenig.

MfG,
Fifa


----------



## Digger (12. August 2008)

oh schön das gefällt mir, ma schaun wie aussehen wird am ende


----------



## Fifadoc (12. August 2008)

übrigens sieht das front bild noch etwas wüst aus.
das liegt aber an dem Gitter-Material.
Mit etwas schaumstoff dahinter und eingebaut sieht es besser aus.


----------



## Digger (12. August 2008)

schickschick, NUR leider habe ich keinen platz für so einen nzeiger 

aba son durchflussmesser is doch sowieso eher nur son spielzeugs oda ? wirklich brauchen tuts man nich


----------



## BenF (12. August 2008)

Naja, wenn du Glück/ Pech hast ( sieh's wie du willst), kannst du Verklumpungen oder aber auch Luft durchschwimmen sehen o.ä.
Habe zwar keine Wakü, aber ich denke mal, dass das Wohl der Sinn ist. Das siehst du doch auch an jeder Tanke.


----------



## Fifadoc (12. August 2008)

najo, ich hab ihn mir einerseits als filter besorgt. andererseits hab ich eine 230V pumpe und es ist mir bisher 2x passiert, dass ich vergessen habe, sie anzuschalten.
das sollte nicht passieren, desshalb würd ich den durchfluss gerne sehen


----------



## Fifadoc (15. August 2008)

aufgrund der enormen resonanz hab ich noch ein paar bilder gemacht.
so sieht das ganze im Schacht aus mit hintergrundbeleuchtung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (15. August 2008)

das hast du fein gemacht, kannst dir ein Bienchen ins Hausaufgabenheft eintragen, wirklich sehr gut!


----------



## steinschock (16. August 2008)

Schöne Idee und gut gelöst.

@ Digger wenn Du Sachen suchst die man braucht,
 mußt Du ein anderes Forum suchen


----------



## der8auer (17. August 2008)

Schaut gut aus  Gefällt mir


----------



## kays (17. August 2008)

Find die Idee auch echt gut, die LED dahinter bringt noch mal das gewisse extra mit.


----------



## Fifadoc (17. August 2008)

hmmm... hab kein hausaufgabenheft mehr... mist ^^

hab übrigens keine LED dahinter, sonder so ein teil:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - X-Station Power-Extension II für LED & Lüfter (Rote Version) X-Station Power-Extension II für LED & Lüfter (Rote Version) 83043

das klebt als Multifunktionsanschluss oben unter der decke und die LEDs sidn der positive nebeneffekt.


----------



## Fryman112 (19. August 2008)

Schöne idee würde ich auch so ähnlich machen wenn wakü hätte echt geil


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. November 2008)

Sieht interessant aus, so etwas könnte ich mir auch ganz gut in meinem PC vorstellen.
Ich glaub ich schaue mich mal nach solchen Durchflussmessern um, dann hab ich wenigstens schon mal etwas, dass mir meine Eltern zu Weihnachten schenken können.


----------



## Fifadoc (15. November 2008)

is echt praktisch, aber seit ich ne laing hab, bin ich mir manchmal nicht sicher, ob es läuft ^^
die laing pumpt so heftig, dass man das drehen der anzeige nicht mehr sehen kann xD


----------



## nemetona (15. November 2008)

Schöne Idee, mal was anderes
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. November 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> is echt praktisch


Das glaub ich dir.
Hab sogar schon ein richtig schickes Modell gefunden. Ich kann mir das schon sehr gut vorstellen mit einer LED dahinter.


----------



## muckelpupp (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Fifadoc, 
bin gerade über deinen Blog-Eintrag auf dieses, schon etwas ältere Tutorial gekommen.  

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du es etwas modifizieren würdest? Statt des Stauschutzes, z.b dunkles transluzentes Plexi-Glas. Gäbe auf jeden Fall schönere Schnittkanten, meinst du nicht?! Ausserdem, als Variante, und in Kombination, sehr dünnes, transparentes Plexi vor dem Durchfluss-Sensor... Nur so Ideen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. Februar 2010)

Hatte den auch noch abboniert. 
Sag mal was ist das eigentlich für ein Durchflussanzeiger? Noch nie gesehen das teil.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Februar 2010)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Sag mal was ist das eigentlich für ein Durchflussanzeiger? Noch nie gesehen das teil.



Der hier. Sogar mit Filter 
Sieht allerdings nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend aus.

Edit:
Den Frontmod find ich aber klasse . Hab sowas mal in elektronsicher Form über einen Durchflussschalter und ein Lauflicht realisiert, aber das hier ist auch ne schöne und pragmatische Lösung die sich so beleuchtet auch optisch sehr gut macht. TOP!


----------

